# dysk zewnętrzny do ~300zł

## rad_kk

witam

poszukuję dysku zewnętrznego 1tb(lub więcej) w cenie do około 300zł, dysk będzie służyć jako magazyn na zdjęcia i filmy, nie będę z nim wszędzie biegał  więc myślę że nie warto przepłacać za 2,5" i lepiej wziąć 3,5". zależy mi na niezawodności i dobrym wykonaniu. zastanawiam się też czy opłaca się szukać dysk z usb 3.0? jaki dysk polecacie?Last edited by rad_kk on Fri May 13, 2011 8:40 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Kajan

Mam WD Elements Desktop 1TB Black i polecam cena w granicach 230 zł jeżeli chcesz coś na usb3 to WD My Book Essential 1TB USB 3.0 cena do 300zł

Pozdrawiam

----------

## rad_kk

dzięki za odpowiedź  :Very Happy:  wezmę tego WD Elements Desktop 1TB prezentuje się całkiem nieźle i wydam mniej niż planowałem  :Very Happy: 

pozdrawiam

----------

## lazy_bum

 *rad_kk wrote:*   

> zależy mi na niezawodności i dobrym wykonaniu

 

Polecam wehikuł czasu. <; Teraz się produkuje (99,9%) masowo, a nie „jakość i dobre wykonanie”. Do (w miarę) niezawodnych rzeczy bym polecał kupić jakiś dysk RAID Edition i opakowanie, które zapewni USB, FireWire czy co tam potrzeba.

----------

## rad_kk

 *lazy_bum wrote:*   

> Polecam wehikuł czasu. <; Teraz się produkuje (99,9%) masowo, a nie „jakość i dobre wykonanie”.

  to taki drobny skrót myślowy, bo czytałem, że bardzo awaryjne są dyski przenośne seagate'a

 *lazy_bum wrote:*   

> Do (w miarę) niezawodnych rzeczy bym polecał kupić jakiś dysk RAID Edition i opakowanie, które zapewni USB, FireWire czy co tam potrzeba.

 czyli rozumiem, że chodzi o kupno osobno dysku i obudowy i złożenie samodzielne, tak?

coś w stylu: dysk + obudowa?

----------

## Crenshaw

 *lazy_bum wrote:*   

>  *rad_kk wrote:*   zależy mi na niezawodności i dobrym wykonaniu 
> 
> Polecam wehikuł czasu. <; Teraz się produkuje (99,9%) masowo, a nie „jakość i dobre wykonanie”. Do (w miarę) niezawodnych rzeczy bym polecał kupić jakiś dysk RAID Edition i opakowanie, które zapewni USB, FireWire czy co tam potrzeba.

 

Jak chcesz zaplacic:

http://www.qnap.com/pro_detail_feature.asp?p_id=181

----------

## sebas86

 *Crenshaw wrote:*   

> Jak chcesz zaplacic:
> 
> http://www.qnap.com/pro_detail_feature.asp?p_id=181

  Ale tam wchodzi ledwo jeden dysk, więc w fizyczny RAID nie da się tego spiąć... to raczej dla ludzi, którzy potrzebują czegoś uniwersalnego do wpięcia w sieć.

----------

## Odinist

Nie wiem jak inne dyski ze stajni WD ale miałem My Book Elite 3.5" 1TB USB 2.0, który jak na dysk zewnętrzny bardzo głośno szumił podczas pracy - także nie polecam, szczególnie jeśli ktoś ma cichego laptopa lub ceni sobie ciszę pracy czy słuchaniu muzyki.

----------

## rad_kk

w moim przypadku głośność dysku będzie bez większego znaczenia, bo prawdopodobnie będę go podłączał może raz w tygodniu wrzucę pliki, odłączę i schowam do szafy  :Laughing:  tylko pozostaje pytanie czy kupować gotowy dysk zewnętrzny 3,5", czy tak jak zasugerował lazy_bum oddzielnie dysk i obudowę i złożyć samemu

----------

## soban_

Ja polecam tak jak @lazy_bum i WD nie polecam.

----------

## Kajan

 *soban_ wrote:*   

> Ja polecam tak jak @lazy_bum i WD nie polecam.

 

Dajesz lakoniczną odpowiedz tylko po to aby nabijać sobie posty czy może rozwiniesz myśl dlaczego nie polecasz WD ??

Może napisz czego jeszcze nie polecasz ??

Pozdrawiam

----------

## Pryka

@Kajan w OTW posty się nie nabijają, ale to tak poza tematem  :Smile: 

----------

## soban_

 *Kajan wrote:*   

>  *soban_ wrote:*   Ja polecam tak jak @lazy_bum i WD nie polecam. 
> 
> Dajesz lakoniczną odpowiedz tylko po to aby nabijać sobie posty czy może rozwiniesz myśl dlaczego nie polecasz WD ??
> 
> Może napisz czego jeszcze nie polecasz ??
> ...

 

Mialem stycznosc z 3 dyskami 1T WD jeden juz jest w naprawie - przy podlaczaniu sie skopal, bez powodu. Drugi ktorego uzywa siostra ma problemy z zapisem (strasznie dlugo mieli). I jeden dziala normalnie przy podlaczeniu bez orginalnego opakowania - z orginalnym opakowaniem na USB dzialal masakrycznie wolno. I to nie jest tyko na moim sprzecie, bo juz spawdzalem na paru, nie wiem - byc moze ja pecha mialem z nimi. Jednak zdecydowanie przez te akcje nie polecam WD - prznajmniej tych z orginalnymi opakowaniami. Do tego jak ktos dodal, chodza dosyc glosno. Jedynie przy mniejszych wielkosciach - starszych dyskach WD, moim zdaniem sprawa wyglada znacznie lepiej, bo mialem tez pare dyskow i nie bylo z nimi problemow (np 500GB spisywalo sie swietnie). Z reszta z tego co wiem, to nie tylko moje jest takie odczucie. Siostry firma, ktora uzywa olbrzymie ilosci pamieci zrezygnowala z WD bo podobne problemy mieli. Nie wiem jak najnowsze WD sie zachowuja, byc moze sprawa juz sie poprawila - jednak ta marka stracila juz moje zaufanie tak samo jak i ATI. Oczywscie kazdy ma na ten temat wlasne zdanie - ja po prostu nie polecam ich i juz. Jak juz bym musial WD uzyc, to bym kupil inne do niego opakowanie. Jak ktos ma watpliwosci to moge jedno opakowanie nawet oddac, z ktorego wyciagnalem wyzej wspomniany dysk.

----------

## Crenshaw

 *soban_ wrote:*   

>  *Kajan wrote:*    *soban_ wrote:*   Ja polecam tak jak @lazy_bum i WD nie polecam. 
> 
> Dajesz lakoniczną odpowiedz tylko po to aby nabijać sobie posty czy może rozwiniesz myśl dlaczego nie polecasz WD ??
> 
> Może napisz czego jeszcze nie polecasz ??
> ...

 

A dysk/opakowanie nie wibruje podczas pracy (nie musi to byc bardzo wyczuwalne zeby pogarszalo)? Moze wystarczy postawic na czyms miekkim i bedzie roznica. Niektore dyski tak maja.

----------

## soban_

Pewnie masz racje ze mozna jakos to poprawic, jednak nie zmieni to faktu - ze mialem z nimi spore problemy od strony bardziej technicznej. Dodac jeszcze moge, ze bardzo ciezko jest wyciagnac WD z jego obudowy - przynajmniej ja mialem spory problem - gdzie to jest wada, bo lubie miec dostep do sprzetu. Co do wibracji to polecam kolki antywibracyjne (jesli np w PC dysk wpada w wibracje) - mi to sporo pomoglo. Zwlaszcza ze spie obok komputera ktory robi za serwer, a dysk chodzil wlasnie w nim najglosniej (-:. Czytalem kiedys o obudowach, ktore pozwalaja wyciszyc dysk - jednak w praktyce nigdy ich nie uzywalem, dlatego sie nie wypowiadam na ich temat.

----------

## rad_kk

dzięki chłopaki za odpowiedzi  :Very Happy:  zatem kupię jakiś dobry dysk i obudowę do niego  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Lord_Raven

jakies konkretne opakowanie? czy pierwsze lepsze?

----------

## rad_kk

myślę o zestawie który podałem kilka postów wcześniej tj. dysk + obudowa

----------

## lazy_bum

 *rad_kk wrote:*   

> myślę o zestawie który podałem kilka postów wcześniej tj. dysk + obudowa

 

Jak już wspomniałem, sugeruję dysk „raid edition” (seria black). Te zielone, imho, się do niczego nie nadają (podobnie jak Seagate 5.9k RPM — robienie na nich dwóch rzeczy masakruje wydajność).

----------

## rad_kk

lazy_bum a mógłbyś podać konkretny model, bo coś znaleźć nie mogę  :Embarassed: 

----------

## lazy_bum

Chodzi mi np. o tę serię.

Dodam, że nie jestem fanem trzymania danych (_ważnych_ danych) na jednym dysku, nawet jeżeli jest to o‑mamo‑ależ‑niezawodny‑dysk. W tej chwili jest wybór między złe i gorsze (ale za to tanie ;), więc nie ma co liczyć na jakieś supernośniki.

----------

## sebas86

Ja myślałem nad SSD do archiwizacji super ważnych danych i to jest chyba dobry wybór dla ludzi, którzy szukają mocno niezawodnego rozwiązania.

----------

## rad_kk

czyli zestaw WD1002FAEX + Welland ME-740J  :Smile:  trochę przekroczę te moje 300zł, ale myślę że warto  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> Dodam, że nie jestem fanem trzymania danych (_ważnych_ danych) na jednym dysku

 

filmy i zdjęcia dodatkowo nagrywam na dvd, więc powinno wystarczyć  :Very Happy: 

dyski ssd to puki co zbyt drogie zabawki, może za kilka lat  :Wink: 

dzięki za pomoc chłopaki

----------

